# Asrock P4i945GC Motherboard and Integrated NIC



## samip (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello everybody,

I'm new here, but lets me begin with what I have tried:

I have tried to download and install the Realtek driver from the Realtek website. It was unsuccessful due to this error in `make`:

```
Warning: Object directory not changed from original /root/driver
cc -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Werror -D_KERNEL -DKLD_MODULE -nostdinc   -I. -I@ -I@/contrib/altq -finline-limit=8000 --param inline-unit-growth=100 --param large-function-growth=1000 -fno-common  -mno-align-long-strings -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -mno-mmx -mno-3dnow -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -mno-sse3 -ffreestanding -fstack-protector -std=iso9899:1999 -fstack-protector -Wall -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Winline -Wcast-qual  -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign -fformat-extensions -c if_re.c
*** Error code 1

Stop in /root/driver.
```

`ifconfig` shows this:

```
root@:~ # ifconfig
plip0: flags=8810<POINTOPOINT,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x7
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        nd6 options=3<PERFORMNUD,ACCEPT_RTADV>
run0: flags=8a43<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,ALLMULTI,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
        ether 00:1e:ab:20:3c:b5
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11g
        status: associated
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 00:1e:ab:20:3c:b5
        inet 192.168.2.103 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.2.255
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet OFDM/54Mbps mode 11g
        status: associated
        ssid Sencored Due to Privacy reasons channel 5 (2432 MHz 11g) bssid                 a0:f3:c1:d4:45:a4
        country US authmode WPA2/802.11i privacy ON deftxkey UNDEF
        TKIP 2:128-bit txpower 0 bmiss 7 scanvalid 60 protmode CTS wme
        roaming MANUAL
```

Please do not say anything about the wireless interface. (It's temporary until I get the wired working.)

Files in /root/driver:

```
root@:~/driver # ls -al
total 878
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel     512 Jul 22 19:05 .
drwxr-xr-x  5 root  wheel     512 Jul 22 18:28 ..
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      12 Jul 22 19:00 @ -> /usr/src/sys
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel     200 Jul 22 17:42 Makefile
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    3205 Jul 22 17:42 Readme.txt
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   31916 Jul 22 17:42 bus_if.h
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   11048 Jul 22 17:42 device_if.h
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  771471 Jul 22 17:42 if_re.c
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   24303 Jul 22 17:42 if_rereg.h
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      58 Jul 22 17:42 machine
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    1312 Jul 22 19:01 make.log
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel       0 Jul 22 17:42 opt_bdg.h
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    9109 Jul 22 17:42 pci_if.h
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      56 Jul 22 17:42 x86
```

Network devices found by FreeBSD:

```
root@:~ # dmesg | grep network
pci5: <network, ethernet> at device 1.0 (no driver attached)
plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0
```

So please help me on this.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 22, 2013)

Did the re(4) driver included with FreeBSD not work with that card?


----------



## samip (Jul 22, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Did the re(4) driver included with FreeBSD not work with that card?



Please explain.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 22, 2013)

FreeBSD supports many versions of the Realtek 8111 cards with the re(4) driver.  If your version is supported, and you are using the GENERIC kernel, re0 will appear in the list of network devices.

So: have you built and installed a custom kernel?  If not, please show the output of `pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network`.


----------



## samip (Jul 22, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> FreeBSD supports many of the versions of the Realtek 8111 cards with the re(4) driver.  If your version is supported, and you are using the GENERIC kernel, re0 will appear in the list of network devices.
> 
> So: have you built and installed a custom kernel?  If not, please show the output of `pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network`.



I'm running the GENERIC kernel.

Output of  `pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network`:

```
none3@pci0:5:1:0:       class=0x020000 card=0x822510ec chip=0x818510ec rev=0x20 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor'
    device     = 'IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20) (RTL-8185)'
    class      = network
```

Also /boot/loader.conf contains:

```
if_urtw_load="YES"
if_re_load="YES"
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 22, 2013)

The network controller shown there is a Realtek wireless card.

Let's back up for a second and make sure of things.

This motherboard has a Realtek 8111DL (vendor page: http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/P4i945GC/).  Your system also has a Realtek wireless card, apparently plugged into a PCI slot, and the Ralink USB wireless card.  Right?

The object here is to get the wired 8111DL card working.  Since it is not showing up on the PCI bus, the first thing to check is that the on-board network is enabled in the BIOS.


----------



## samip (Jul 24, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> The network controller shown there is a Realtek wireless card.
> 
> Let's back up for a second and make sure of things.
> 
> ...



Yes all above is correct information. Also the BIOS says that it is enabled.

So what is wrong with it?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 24, 2013)

No idea.  If the card is enabled, it should show up in the pciconf(8) output.  Does it show up in `pciconf -lv | less -S`?


----------



## samip (Jul 24, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> No idea.  If the card is enabled, it should show up in the pciconf(8) output.  Does it show up in `pciconf -lv | less -S`?



`pciconf -lv | less -S` output:

```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x27701849 chip=0x27708086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Host Bridge/DRAM Controller (82945G/GZ/P/PL)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x27711849 chip=0x27718086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Host to PCI Express Bridge (82945G/GZ/P/PL)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
none0@pci0:0:27:0:	class=0x040300 card=0x08881849 chip=0x27d88086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'IDT High Definition Audio Driver  (BA101897)'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
pcib2@pci0:0:28:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x27d01849 chip=0x27d08086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801G (ICH7 Family) PCIe Root Port'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:28:1:	class=0x060400 card=0x27d21849 chip=0x27d28086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801G (ICH7 Family) PCIe Root Port'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib4@pci0:0:28:2:	class=0x060400 card=0x27d41849 chip=0x27d48086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801G (ICH7 Family) PCIe Root Port'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
uhci0@pci0:0:29:0:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x27c81849 chip=0x27c88086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci1@pci0:0:29:1:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x27c91849 chip=0x27c98086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci2@pci0:0:29:2:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x27ca1849 chip=0x27ca8086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci3@pci0:0:29:3:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x27cb1849 chip=0x27cb8086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:29:7:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x27cc1849 chip=0x27cc8086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801G (ICH7 Family) USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
pcib5@pci0:0:30:0:	class=0x060401 card=0x244e1849 chip=0x244e8086 rev=0xe1 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801 Family (ICH2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9,63xxESB) Hub Interface to PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:	class=0x060100 card=0x27b81849 chip=0x27b88086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Intel 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Controller - 27B8 (945GL)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
atapci1@pci0:0:31:1:	class=0x01018a card=0x27df1849 chip=0x27df8086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
atapci2@pci0:0:31:2:	class=0x01018f card=0x27c01849 chip=0x27c08086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
none1@pci0:0:31:3:	class=0x0c0500 card=0x27da1849 chip=0x27da8086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Intel[R] 82801G (ICH7 Family) C- 27DA (82801G)'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
vgapci0@pci0:4:0:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x0de110de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
none2@pci0:4:0:1:	class=0x040300 card=0x00000000 chip=0x0bea10de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
atapci0@pci0:2:0:0:	class=0x010185 card=0x04151849 chip=0x04151106 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
none3@pci0:5:1:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x822510ec chip=0x818510ec rev=0x20 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor'
    device     = 'IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20) (RTL-8185)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 24, 2013)

What version of FreeBSD is running?

The computer says no onboard network is connected.  Start with some basic things: verify that this is actually a P4i945GC motherboard.  Go to the Chipset Configuration screen in the Advanced menu of the BIOS and verify that "Onboard Lan" is enabled.  If the BIOS is not the latest version, update it.  Make sure the card is still enabled after the BIOS updated.

Beyond that, I guess boot some kind of Linux live CD or memory stick and run `lspci` on it to see whether the network shows up there.  SystemRescueCD should work for that and has other utilities also.


----------



## samip (Jul 25, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> What version of FreeBSD is running?
> 
> The computer says no onboard network is connected.  Start with some basic things: verify that this is actually a P4i945GC motherboard.  Go to the Chipset Configuration screen in the Advanced menu of the BIOS and verify that "Onboard Lan" is enabled.  If the BIOS is not the latest version, update it.  Make sure the card is still enabled after the BIOS updated.
> 
> Beyond that, I guess boot some kind of Linux live CD or memory stick and run `lspci` on it to see whether the network shows up there.  SystemRescueCD should work for that and has other utilities also.



My FreeBSD version is: 8.4.

Ubuntu cannot detect the integrated *NIC* either which is weird. Also your requested output of the command `lspci` is:

```
this@this:~$ lspci
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)
00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)
00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)
00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 3 (rev 01)
00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)
00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)
00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)
00:1d.3 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)
00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)
00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)
00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)
00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)
00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 01)
00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SMBus Controller (rev 01)
02:00.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6415 PATA IDE Host Controller
04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 430] (rev a1)
04:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)
[B]05:01.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9/0/1 Ethernet Pro 100 (rev 08)
[/B]
```
Output of the command `sudo dmidecode` is as follows:

```
# dmidecode 2.11
SMBIOS 2.4 present.
22 structures occupying 1125 bytes.
Table at 0x000FD640.

Handle 0x0000, DMI type 0, 24 bytes
[B]BIOS Information[/B]
    Vendor: American Megatrends Inc.
    Version: P1.30
    Release Date: 11/18/2009
    Address: 0xF0000
    Runtime Size: 64 kB
    ROM Size: 512 kB
    Characteristics:
        PCI is supported
        PNP is supported
        BIOS is upgradeable
        BIOS shadowing is allowed
        Boot from CD is supported
        Selectable boot is supported
        BIOS ROM is socketed
        EDD is supported
        5.25"/1.2 MB floppy services are supported (int 13h)
        3.5"/720 kB floppy services are supported (int 13h)
        3.5"/2.88 MB floppy services are supported (int 13h)
        Print screen service is supported (int 5h)
        8042 keyboard services are supported (int 9h)
        Serial services are supported (int 14h)
        Printer services are supported (int 17h)
        CGA/mono video services are supported (int 10h)
        ACPI is supported
        USB legacy is supported
        LS-120 boot is supported
        ATAPI Zip drive boot is supported
        BIOS boot specification is supported
        Function key-initiated network boot is supported
        Targeted content distribution is supported
    BIOS Revision: 8.12

Handle 0x0002, DMI type 2, 15 bytes
Base Board Information
    Manufacturer: ASRock
    Product Name: P4i945GC
    Version:                       
    Serial Number:                       
    Asset Tag:                       
    Features:
        Board is a hosting board
        Board is replaceable
    Location In Chassis:                       
    Chassis Handle: 0x0003
    Type: Motherboard
    Contained Object Handles: 0
```
I took the right to remove not needed info from the `sudo dmidecode` command output.

I have removed all wireless stuff from the machine. The bolded ethernet card is a PCI card.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 25, 2013)

The newly-installed Intel Ethernet card should show up in ifconfig(8).  It will be em0.


----------



## samip (Jul 25, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> The newly-installed Intel Ethernet card should show up in em0.(8) manual page" href="https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=ifconfig[/file].  It will be em0.&sektion=8&manpath=freebsd-release-ports">ifconfig[/file].  It will be em0.(8)


 ifconfig fe** up and dhclient fe** it starts blinking the router light and the card own light too.(8) manual page" href="https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=

It shows as: fe*** any ideas why? and when I try to do `ifconfig fe** up` and dhclient fe** it starts blinking the router light and the card own light too.&sektion=8&manpath=freebsd-release-ports">

It shows as: fe*** any ideas why? and when I try to do `ifconfig fe** up` and dhclient fe** it starts blinking the router light and the card own light too.(8)


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 25, 2013)

samip said:
			
		

> It shows as: fe*** any ideas why?



"fe***"?  Please show the full output of `ifconfig`, and put it inside [code] and [/code] tags so it is not edited by the forum software.


----------



## samip (Jul 25, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> "fe***"?  Please show the full output of `ifconfig`, and put it inside [code] and [/code] tags so it is not edited by the forum software.



Well. It's kind of hard at the moment cuz because I don't have an SSH connection to the machine right now.

P.S The machine is backing up files from another HDD.


----------



## samip (Jul 26, 2013)

My answer to the problem is that I will say goodbye to FreeBSD and say welcome to Ubuntu/Xubuntu.

P.S The integrated NIC does NOT work in Ubuntu either. (It's probably broken.)


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 26, 2013)

As you say, the built-in networking seems broken.  Now you have a working network card, seems like an odd time to switch.


----------



## samip (Jul 26, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> As you say, the built-in networking seems broken.  Now you have a working network card, seems like an odd time to switch.



It's NOT working in FreeBSD, but in Ubuntu yes.


----------



## samip (Jul 26, 2013)

The NIC's lights were flashing all the time when FreeBSD was trying to run `dhclient` on it. When I killed it it didn't flash anymore. So that's why I changed to Ubuntu from FreeBSD.


----------

